# The Old Timer's 2014 GRAND OPENING thread, Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Naturally, this thread is intended for December 25th 2014, and no sooner 

McKenzie and her crazy time zone means she gets to go before anyone! So I thought I best get cracking and post this in case I forget in the next couple of days 

So, here it is. The Grand Opening Thread, ready for Christmas Day! Anyone with any thoughts on charities for this year, please put a name forward


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

How exciting!

The dogs have more presents than me and Owain combined! SS box each, a Xmas bag with a toy and treat each, presents from me and Owain and the my mum is treating them too! 

Can't wait for SS, highlight of the year! 

May I suggest The Bath Cats and Dogs Home as they do so much amazing work and have no funding, the staff are lovely and friendly and of course I am a little bit biased. Of course this could be said for any rescue, but that is my nomination!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll nominate Beagle Welfare, as always. An amazing charity helping a breed often bought for the puppy cuteness factor with no idea of their challenging personalities.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was wondering if Goldenshadow was happy to take control we could sponsor a dog as a forum for the year, one who may for what ever reason may never get a forever home.

And we all know we like a dog with a few grey hairs....

Please sponsor an Oldie this Christmas? » Oldies Club

The only problem is we would then have to choose one or maybe two??


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Agree with Toffee its a good one I have a friend who adopted a dog from them


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oldies Club is a great charity!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Eeeeeeee!! Is it sad that this is the part of Christmas I'm most looking forward to?? Seeing Maggie unwrap her SS! Seeing photos of my SS unwrapping theirs!?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

So Excited,

Could i suggest New Hope animal rescue, they do a fantastic job and take in dogs, cats, frogs, pigs, crows and work tirelessly to make sure everyone is seen to. 
This Guy's On a Quest to Save London's Death Row Dogs | VICE | United Kingdom
New Hope Animal Rescue


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Its always hard choosing a charity, and I would like to nominate my local dog rescue - Pawprints Dog Rescue

However, I also love the idea of sponsoring an oldie, so that also gets my vote xx


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

So excited, we hope our SS likes their gift! 

I'd nominate Oldies Club, they do a great job for oldies that find themselves homeless for whatever reason.

x


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Well this is a dog that requires NO assistance with opening presents! She ripped into the whole lot herself :lol:

What's in here?



I'm just SO excited, I'm going to pull a funny face



Pulling the same silly face!



We'll start with this one





Hang on, I just need a break



Look, mum!



Getting my teeth out



Ok I'm done



Did ya see all my stuff?



Thanks Secret Santa!!!



Snazzy collar, scruffy pup!



Thank you SO much Secret Santa (I have no idea who you are!). Kenzie is one very spoilt pup! She's taken a real shine to the pink pig, and she needed another Kong (and it's the right size), the pheasant will make an excellent cuddle buddy in her crate, and tennis balls are always useful! The collar is SO cute on her, and she doesn't have any tartan ones already! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a lovely haul McKenzie you lucky pup . What a present opening pro.and have a very Merry Christmas .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> I was wondering if Goldenshadow was happy to take control we could sponsor a dog as a forum for the year, one who may for what ever reason may never get a forever home.
> 
> And we all know we like a dog with a few grey hairs....
> 
> ...


Love this idea .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the oldies club is a good one too. :thumbup1:

Lovely pictures Mckenzie.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the oldies charity as well


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Arwww look at McKenzies little face, just gorgeous!!! 

I like the idea of oldies club too


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> I was wondering if Goldenshadow was happy to take control we could sponsor a dog as a forum for the year, one who may for what ever reason may never get a forever home.
> 
> And we all know we like a dog with a few grey hairs....
> 
> ...


I think this is a fantastic idea


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow - what a great start to the openings! Kenzie has plenty to keep her occupied this Christmas


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> I was wondering if Goldenshadow was happy to take control we could sponsor a dog as a forum for the year, one who may for what ever reason may never get a forever home.
> 
> And we all know we like a dog with a few grey hairs....
> 
> ...


 Would be a lovely idea for the charity money

Look at this little lady 
Judy (Oldies Club Sponsor Dog) » Oldies Club
And this old chap
Benji (Oldies Club Sponsor Dog) » Oldies Club


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe we should have made a separate thread for the charity suggestions. They might get lost among the opening posts tomorrow.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Well we thought with it being christmas eve and we will be super busy tomorrow we thought we would let cali open hers 

Now let me say it didn't start well  she can't unwrap presents herself so I had to help, and the excitement got too much and she wanted a snooze and then flounced off the christmas diva!

But it did end well she is snuggled up in her bed with her new favorite toy!!!

The beginnings

What's all this then?



Oooooh this looks good!



This is too exciting let me nap until we open the rest!


No, no nap sod ya then am going off in a huff!



Oh hang on what's that, that looks good, my nap can wait.



This is good!



So good am taking it to my bed for a good chew!



Now am going to curl up and finally have that nap. With my new toy.



I did try to get a shot with her posing with her bundle of gifts, but she wouldn't even attempt it, didnt want to risk another christmas flounce 

Cali got a lovely fabric Frisbee which as you can see, she loves, a treat dispenser, and some lovely duck treats. I also got a lovely gift. Body butter and lip balm 



Am off to smother my self in gingerbread flavour body butter and try and figure my clue out.

Cali says thank you very much!! She loves her new toys.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky has opened hers this evening too (as some have already seen ). Only because I will at my dads tomorrow afternoon and my morning will be spent cooking and baking and of course eating 

Thank you so much SS, she loves them, I will put pics on very soon 

I nominate oldies club too


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Thumbs up from me for The Oldies Club


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Just one more photo for my Secret Santa - sorry it's not a great photo as I tried to get it before she moved, but I came home and found McKenzie sleeping with her pheasant :001_wub:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Just one more photo for my Secret Santa - sorry it's not a great photo as I tried to get it before she moved, but I came home and found McKenzie sleeping with her pheasant :001_wub:


That's adorable!!

Christmas all a tad tiring 😊


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you so much to our Secret Santa (Babycham's Willow?) These 3 are absolutely delighted with their presents 

They got 2 packs of mini Kong balls - their absolute favourite toy ever
A squeeky Moose that Alfie is carrying everywhere 
A rope tuggy ball
some lovely looking mini treats
3 toothbrush chews that got devoured first!

Jack is especially grateful for the wrapping paper! He's spent ages tearing it up :tongue_smilie:

Thank you again, spoilt rotten they have been. Sorry for the poor photos, they were way to excited to sit still :crazy:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Couldn't fit all the photos on the last post


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

We all love an oldie 

Thank you very much, these posts have confirmed we had a very handsome SS in the form of Babychams Dillon

I have to say the clue card was a bit mean  I didn't recognise the dogs on the front and felt a bit embarrassed  

Photos on here tomorrow as am at mum and dads and well I haven't let her open them all yet :tongue_smilie: she does love McFox so far though.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you SS for Charlie's gifts! He was too quick opening them to get a clear photo. And thanks again for my box of Chocs.

According to the card our SS is a natural Ginger, so I'm going to take a guess of GingerRogers?l

We're off visiting family soon so won't be checking in til tomorrow

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie has opened one of her SS presents and she loooooves it 

The rest of her gifts will be opened at the wknd once we are all home 

Thank you so far to Millie's secret Santa- she looooves soft toys and has been parading round my mums house with it in her mouth!!

A couple of pictures  **please note she is panting as she had been running around the house with it!**


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone.

The boys opened the presents about an hour ago and thank you to you both. They've both been spoilt and so have I 

Zabs opening, he needed abit of help of OH but he loves all his presents. His Kong balls went down very well and didn't know which one to play with first 














































Zab also got a box of treats too , fish chews , fish skin treats and dried sprats but I had to move them out the way as they caused abit of excited between the boys and teeth from mylo 
And thank you very much for my gift too. 
Was Zabs SS Bruno ?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

And Mr.Mylo




























Mylo loved his toy and had to show the OH how great it was !









FOOD!









And this is just amazing ! And gave the SS away straight away...









I just LOVE it and so shocked when I opened it. You've truly captured Mylo. 
So thank you so much Sailor


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely loving this thread; the boys are getting their gifts later this afternoon - I am currently engaged in an epic battle with the turkey and various roast veggies  :crazy:.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I am currently sitting waiting for my dinner to be cooked for me. Loving seeing all the dogs open their SS!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lipsthefish said:


> Thank you so much to our Secret Santa (Babycham's Willow?) These 3 are absolutely delighted with their presents
> 
> They got 2 packs of mini Kong balls - their absolute favourite toy ever
> A squeeky Moose that Alfie is carrying everywhere
> ...


They are fab photos  It's hard when they're all running around, love the ball catching one!!



lipsthefish said:


> Couldn't fit all the photos on the last post


Awww glad the pink ball rope went down well. Yes certainly was my Willow 



GingerRogers said:


> We all love an oldie
> 
> Thank you very much, these posts have confirmed we had a very handsome SS in the form of Babychams Dillon
> 
> ...


The greyhounds you mean? 
Dillon says thank you for calling him handsome 

Glad she likes the presents so far. Mine are the same. Not had all of theirs yet.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I bloody love secret santa. Thankyou to vikki and Rocky for Dora's lovely gifts. She shared the crocs with Otis.  

We still have no ideas who bought the gifts for otis. He got a lovely blue collar and the most amazing yellow snakey rope thing!! 

Will upload some pictures later after the madness gas calmed 

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

H0lly said:


> I bloody love secret santa. Thankyou to vikki and Rocky for Dora's lovely gifts. She shared the crocs with Otis.
> 
> We still have no ideas who bought the gifts for otis. He got a lovely blue collar and the most amazing yellow snakey rope thing!!
> 
> ...


Wow all our people are opening first  
Wocky says happy christmas from your SS  Lucky Otis for getting Croc too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you so much to all out SS's we have had a very exciting morning and we haven't even opened them all yet!

To give you an idea of how many there is when you have all these woofs!
Oh and a very interested Percy


Judah the foster helping with Dillon's 


Percy unwrapping a lovely tartan coat from his SS


Willow proudly carrying her gift, a rabbit fur ball! Naughty SS cos they are dear, but thank you so much. They are really special for her and great on walks and training. 


Yeeessss I like it in its wapping tank you


Percy unwrapping a super pink spikey ball, really different. He loves it.




Rocky in Bombers box


Willow carrying another gift around




Percy and Joey working as a team


For me?


No Percy, I no share dis one


Rippy rippy


Still carrying


Unwapping , puppy dentastix, nommy tank you SS. Mum says good for my needle teeth.


Judah having a nose at another of Dillon's


Grrrrrrr


Wow Bomber had Venison bites, and salmon bites! They were all going nuts for them


Totally impossible to photo these one!




Bomber with his ears and bites. He's in foody heaven!


Oh wow a kong knot in Willow size!! She was massively pleased with this and laid with it for the next hour. 


I no sharing with you Judah


Salmon strips for Willow, nommy


Having a bit of help to unwrap


Dillon with his super cool ducky 


Wabbit ball!


Ma wabbit ball




Bomber in front of his box of bits  


Plus Joey's little rubber duck with him and Judah have been play fighting over 

Then it was decided that it would be break time. All unwrapped or food presents put on table.

Percy said don't worry I will look after it all.


Thank you so much to all of you. The dogs have had a fantastic morning and have round two to go yet. 
We also had pressies for us, ferro rocher, candy canes and choc coins :smile:

We have clues in Joeys, Rockys and Percy's but haven't been able to solve any yet lol.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie and tricky say thank you very much for their ss presents 

i helped tricky open hers first






she loves the frog and has hidden it in her crate so opie can't get to it. thankyou for my dobermann calander  i think it's dogless, kilo ?

opie opened his own presents





the chicken's foot got eaten as soon as he opened the present but i managed to grab the other treats.his toys are going to be perfect to take to training, and i love the photo frame and keyring. still trying to work out our clue but i shall get to the bottom of it 

thank you to both secret santa's


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

First up Dylan!!!

I think from Freddie and Frank Bella?????? But not 100% this year at all....










Mr Arms is very much enjoyed already. 









He's currently being lobbed about the kitchen and I can hear crashing but mums in there so will leave him too it!!

Thank you very much. So many photos I took were blurry 

I also got human food and treats too


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal.....

No idea on clue yet off to do some stalking.

The robin has totally become his new obsession so this is the best photo I have of all the balls a dog needs.... Although currently the robin is all that is needed apparently!!!










Happy doglet 









Mr Robin has now lost his wings, but that's apparently the cosmetic surgery complete. He's now being carried everywhere...









Thank you very much SS you made a wonderful package to open.

And finally I did quite well too.....










Thank you so so much, and merry Christmas every one......I'm off for a snooze


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well my lot have done really well. I have been very good and taken all the photos unfortunately I haven't been able to upload them yet.

There was lots of toys and wubbas and special treats and my kitchen is currently scattered with an array of toys.

I went down and saw Tula and opened her presents with her. She absolutely loved her red wubba and snatched it off me and ran around the house with it before it was even out of the packet. She had another wubba toy that she loved almost as much and a beautiful treat jar filled with treats. There was also a little something for me. Thank you S.S. we think her S.S. was Frank.

Bunty's S.S. was Bess. Fantastic clue although dummy here had to get to the 6th verse before she cottoned on. Lovely presents, very much appreciated.

Starla had a great box of bits which I believe were from Pupcakes and Dottie. I have photos of the presents but none of the dog as she was darting around like a flea on speed. Thank you S.S.

Luna also wouldn't sit still but I did manage to get a picture of her presents. She loved her stuff. Thank you S.S. We believe her S.S. was Targ.

The box which was meant for Precious was sent to be shared between the other dogs. There was lots of fantastic treats and toys which they are enjoying and we think that came from Babycham and Bomber. Thank you S.S.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Dogs do make me laugh,

Both boys have new toys and its like they've never had a toy before. 

Zab is currently rolling around on the floor infront of me with his SS Kong Monkey being a doofus ! And every time I walk into the kitchen Mylo pounces on his teddy like " Its Mine!" and parades with it. Funny things !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rudi Roo……



Thank you so much for the balls, jerky and raccoon tuff toy .

And for me 



Sir Kilo (he won't sit on the laminate so jumps between chair and rug when asked to sit ). He was mesmerised by the chicken's foot - which he was given as a reward for being patient!!



And for me - thank you so much :blushing:



Roo testing one of Kilo's toys…



And Kilo taking the other for himself…



Thank you so, so much secret santas - I have no idea at present who you are and only got a clue with one but will get my thinking hat on!! .

ETA: Phoolf is Targ Kilo's??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> opie and tricky say thank you very much for their ss presents
> 
> i helped tricky open hers first
> 
> ...


Correct . They didn't do and tricky woo calendars I am afraid . Merry Christmas xx.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> They are fab photos  It's hard when they're all running around, love the ball catching one!!
> 
> Awww glad the pink ball rope went down well. Yes certainly was my Willow
> 
> ...


They honestly loved everything  We didn't know Kong balls came in other styles, Angel has took a real shine to the baseball one. The card threw me a bit too, I thought our SS must be someone with a pointy dog! Thank you again, I know we are a pain having 3 dogs in one gift


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry for the lateness!

I got some low quality pictures this morning but got some better ones this evening! It's going to be a joint bag of pics I'm afraid as they were very interested in each others presents

Kes opened this before I could even snap a pic of her ripping it open!










Targ examining his first present (he's never opened one before!!)




























I will help baby brother!










OMG Look at my fish!!



















I will assisst you with this toy also Targ!!



















Well this worked out well










Thank you SS for these gifts and other SS for my chocolates!










Thank you - I think I know who you are!

McKenzie you are one?!?
foxyroxymeister you're the other?!?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Well my lot have done really well. I have been very good and taken all the photos unfortunately I haven't been able to upload them yet.
> 
> There was lots of toys and wubbas and special treats and my kitchen is currently scattered with an array of toys.
> 
> ...


Targ was Luna's SS


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone. :thumbup:
Hope you've all had a wonderful day.
I've loved looking at this thread again this year.

Freddie....Thankyou so so much. He's been spoilt, and he loves everything, you got him spot on. 

he started one then went to another one, very carefully to begin with





Hmmm this one smells nice. 


He was very patient having his picture taken with all of those fab presents.


And my little bundle. Thankyou so much. It's very kind of you. I love them all, especially the bone with Freddie on it. If SS made it, it's fabulous. 



I'll post who we think it is soon, after I've posted the other photo's.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay I think. Is Bomber's Bearcubs Florence? No clue that I could find but it was hand delivered.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Targ was Luna's SS


Hmmmmm back to the drawing board for me - the clue really rang a bell with me yet the name evades me  . I blame the huge quantities of food eaten today for slowing my brain .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I need help with ma clues  Why am I so rubbish at these things. 

Joey's is
'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy' Now you think that would be easy but it's not. 

Rocky's is 
'I'm small and feisty as they come, I'm fun to play with just ask your mum, After all is said and done I should have "Made in UK" stamped on my bum' 
So I am thinking a small British breed? Wait is it Ginger ninja? 

Percy's is
'If you were to have an afternoon snack, Two things that you might have, Put together will make my name.'
Branston Pickle?!!?!?!?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dillon's SS can you let GS know if I have missed a clue please  If there wasnt one no worries and thank you very much.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Also to McKenzie (if you are SS!!!) did you make those dogs yourself? The markings on Targ are too perfect to be accidental! I love them


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Hmmmmm back to the drawing board for me - the clue really rang a bell with me yet the name evades me  . I blame the huge quantities of food eaten today for slowing my brain .


In my case it's the wine. :blushing: Although I dont suppose the food has helped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Phoolf said:


> Thank you - I think I know who you are!
> 
> McKenzie you are one?!?
> foxyroxymeister you're the other?!?


You're welcome  It was really hard buying for a giant dog when I've got a teeny one! I hope the toys are suitable. And the little doggy Christmas decorations are supposed to be Targ and Kes, in case you can't tell!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys love their secret Santa and I'll upload the photos when I have some time I'm off to work soon.

But is sailor Chances secret Santa perhaps?


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Bella next...well that was a whirlwind  

Apologies for the blurry photo's...she went at it like a Tasmanian devil 
[/UR

These were a big hit, she got well stuck into them. They are her absolute favourite. Thank you very much SS
[URL=http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/nickiwright1/media/DSC03766_zps18964570.jpg.html]





finally managed to get her to open another one...which she tried to devour in one second flat.My word, she absolutely loved this one. It smelt erm...very strong, but tasty to Bella. 


with all of her stuff...the lucky girl also had a new Christmas collar with a bandana. I love it love it love it, but couldn't get a good photo of her with it on...will try tomorrow.


Thank you so so much to Bella's SS. Another spoilt pooch. 
All of her presents are wonderful, and yet again SS got her spot on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> You're welcome  It was really hard buying for a giant dog when I've got a teeny one! I hope the toys are suitable. And the little doggy Christmas decorations are supposed to be Targ and Kes, in case you can't tell!


So true, I had the same thing last year buying for small ones! He loves them all so thank you, they're more than suitable the treats look fab. I didn't realise to begin with about the decorations but then I was like holy s- targs spots are bang on, how??? Then Kes' tail etc. They're amazing so thank you. I think next year I'll have a little tree just for those to hang on!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Frank....another whirlwind  and more blurry photo's.

Ooh, this one he really loved. 


It all happened in a flash. 




Now, this one was very very tempting...he almost destroyed it before I could take a picture. 



He had to sit this far away from them so that I could take a picture. Eyes on the prize...Eyes on the prize. 


Thank you so so much SS, you got Frank absolutely spot on, and I know he will enjoy his gifts, they're so him. 
And thank you for my gorgeous calendar, I was yet to get one...no need now. Thank you.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't have a clue in with Roo's (unless I missed it ). so will need to wait and guess his by a process of elimination. The clue in Kilo's was good and does ring a bell actually but it just eludes me right now. Unlike the yummie chocs that were in with Rudi's..they are making their way down my trap despite me having eaten a huge Christmas lunch .


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Deer DogZ of Pet Furoms

I woz fInaly let open me Prezents todays and me mummy says I must show some pikturs of em.

First i did work on the clue wot came wiz me presents - i wiz not finking there wood be homework for christmas!

It loooks like a jigsaw mum!









It loooks hard mum, i needs to concentrate.









i will jus have a little rest first









Oh, some clues in the jigsaw









Oh, getting there, i didz needs a bit of help from my daddy tho









Loooks, finished! So tired now, but i knows me prezentz are from Cailidog and Cali. She is very a pretty dog in the picture and wot a clever idea for cluez!









Fankoo Cali - now i can open prezentz. I will go find pictures of this too so you can see the fun i had. Fankoo again!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Now for me prezentz!

I started nice and kalm as i woz a bit sleepy from the work of puzzles.


















then i got more frantik cos somefing smelt real good!









Needed to use teeths









Mummy made me sit nice wiv all me prezentz - fankoo Cali, i luvs them, i mostest like the tripe sticks as they smell yummy. i opened the bag and had one as soon as paper woz off!









i got a bit carried away tho during the nice pose as i wants to open these - they smell goodz too. Mummy told me offf for being impatient!









I needed a little napz after this - i fink i look fat in dis pic, but i promise I'm not!








Lovez from Dodger


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, so here's my guess

Was Franks SS Rudi ??? I thought it may have been either Kilo or Rudi when it arrived, but having seen other posts, I'm pretty sure it's Rudi Roo. 

Freddie...I think his SS is LouiseH's Harvey ???. simply by the process of elimination...and trawling back through threads, seeing who had similar wrapping paper to Freddie, and Labrador Laura's Zab had Bruno...so I put 2 and 2 together and came up with 4...I hope. 

Bella....hmmmm, not exactly sure at the moment. I've got a few in mind, so will hang fire on that one for a bit.
The clue was 'from a little lump' 

Thank you to all of the SS's, to Goldenshadow and Babycham for doing such a wonderful job of organising this years Secret santa. you're amazing.  

Toffee44...Yes, Bella was dylans SS. Glad he liked his presents.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


>


:yikes: :lol:
Love the strategically placed baubles. :blushing:
Thank you. X


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have been reliably informed that there is a clue in Willow's so I can only assume it is in the gifts that havent been unwrapped yet. 
Round two begins tomorrow


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone 
We opened our presents this morning but I won't have a chance to get on the computer until tomorrow morning unfortunately. Promise I'll post them at the first opportunity 

Thank you so much to Florence and Freya's SS, for their lovely presents and for mine too  I'm not 100% sure who either of you are yet, I'll have another think about it tonight 



babycham2002 said:


> Okay I think. Is Bomber's Bearcubs Florence? No clue that I could find but it was hand delivered.


Yes it was us  Seeing as you live 5 mins down the road I just got OH to drop them off to save on postage  So the hand delivery was our clue


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzo presents 




It's a ball, it's a ball it's the best thing in the world ut:



Many thanks to Babycham and Percy


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelby with her fabulous secret santa special wrapping paper 


This one smells the best 


Shelby with her very tasty treats


Getting to grips with the brain training :idea:


I think her great gifts are from Phoolf and the lovely Kes ? Sorry if i'm wrong 

I got some lovely chocolate too.
Big thank yooooou's


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> We opened our presents this morning but I won't have a chance to get on the computer until tomorrow morning unfortunately. Promise I'll post them at the first opportunity
> 
> Thank you so much to Florence and Freya's SS, for their lovely presents and for mine too  I'm not 100% sure who either of you are yet, I'll have another think about it tonight
> ...


I thoughtthat was a great clue  thank you so much. Loads of lovely treats and the sock monkey is fantastic.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Helbo said:


> Thank you SS for Charlie's gifts! He was too quick opening them to get a clear photo. And thanks again for my box of Chocs.
> 
> According to the card our SS is a natural Ginger, so I'm going to take a guess of GingerRogers?l
> 
> ...


Afraid not. Keep guessing.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I need help with ma clues  Why am I so rubbish at these things.
> 
> Joey's is
> 'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy' Now you think that would be easy but it's not.
> ...


No lol another has to keep guessing.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Afraid not. Keep guessing.


I'm not a good guesser - there are too many ginger dogs involved. A secret it is then


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Shelby with her fabulous secret santa special wrapping paper
> 
> 
> This one smells the best
> ...


Tis not I - sorry!

Great gifts though


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Tis not I - sorry!
> 
> Great gifts though


Arh it must be ballybee's Tummel , silly me  Kes was the first black dog I thought of without looking at the list , I did think the picture was missing his white socks :lol:

Many thanks Tummel :cornut:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Not Tummel either!!! I can't draw that well


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ballybee said:


> Not Tummel either!!! I can't draw that well


Arh man  :skep:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll post the pics when I get back, Dan got a gorgeous collar, a really cool long toy, a squeaky Santa ball and a load of treats, no clue but the parcel was delivered by a european courier so I'm going to get thinking on it!

Tummel got an amazing personalised blanket that he's barely left, 2 fantastic squeaky toys and more treats!!! His clue is really tricky but I'm inclined to think it's maybe Freddie or Frank?? Really not sure!!!

I got loads of chocolate and a lovely wine glass charm 

Thank you to both santas, the boys are very happy


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Third time I've tried to do this  RAHHH I hate technology...

Sorry for no photos yesterday. Carmen = Freya? Rupert = Maggie? Milo = Gypsy?

What do you mean, they're all for me..?










I do what with it..?










Well I cannot possibly do that by myself










I suppose I could stick my face in it...










Oh em gee. My very own me sized air kong ball!! Throw it, throw it, THROW IT!!!










I no need anymore presents 'cos I gotz a kong ballllllll :tongue:










WAIT, this one is FLUFFY?!



















Lots of lovely treats, I face plant in all my presents...










The venison sausage treats look fab, I think they will be her bedtime treat  Love the Lily's Kitchen biscuits, mine never got any of those xmas special ones! They're suitable for Rupert too so super handy for them all to be able to have a few  She is a it scared of the penguin which squeaks very easily, but she is a little wimp and will get more confident with it in a few days. Fish cubes are perfectly Carmen sized too. The Fish4Dogs ones are too big for her (what with missing lots of teeth and having a little mouth anyway). She had a bunny ear in her crate yesterday, again, perfect Carmen sized treats and she LOVES chews 

Thank you so much, especially for the lovely keyring which will go on my car keys. Utterly spoilt mini dog!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Up next: Milooooooo

Firstly, I have to say thank you for this, which my Mum basically burst into tears when she saw. I think it might be her favourite Christmas present this year :laugh:










PRESENTS PRESENTS PRESENTS PRESENTS!!!!!!!!










What choo sayin'? I do wutttt? Ehhh?!










Wearing his beautiful Tillymint bandana, and watching eagerly for one of his many slaves to open more presents










Its a fox, its a fox!!!










OMG not just one ball, TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ballssssss!!!!!!! This is where Mr Foxy got abandoned and Milo ran around the kitchen trying to pick up two balls at once, completely failing, and getting all frantic and worried that he couldn't keep hold of them both 










Resting his bum on the dishwasher (completely unable to sit on the laminate unless he leans on something, haha..!)










He loves the chews, he goes off down the bottom of the garden on his own to have a munch when he has one. Kong balls are probably his most favourite ting in the world, he was bouncing on the spot when he realised what they were. That Tillymint bandana is just beautiful too, he looks super snazzy and festive  And do not fret, Mr Foxy was only temporarily abandoned, Milo likes winding Rupert up with him..!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

And last but not least, the professional present unwrapper, the golden bear, Rupert!

Om nom nom I eat the paperrrrrrrr










Is it a turkey leg..? No, no its a WALRUS!!!! My very own walrus 










Can I have this one now please Mummeh?










Oh wows is another softie!! This is too good, I must have both all to myself...I no need to share...










Had to open his next present myself when I had a guess at what it was..! 'This is for now yes Mammy? I had breakfast a whole 7 minutes ago?'










Gormless 'Why won't you let me have my toothbrush' face 










Loving the floating toys, they will be fabulous once the weather warms up. He is quite good at water retrieves these days, will have to set up a walkie date with Willow and Vicki  The toothbrush was eaten at lunchtime, and thoroughly enjoyed. Mr Walrus and Mr Sheep are regularly being flung through the air and shaken, so a rather big hit  Thank you so much, and for my lovely chocolates which have gone away for safe keeping until all the naff xmas chocolate has been eaten ;


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I had just came back on to look at the list and got to the bottom and was about to stalk Toffee44 we they kindly put me out of my misery 

*Big THANK YOU* to .....TEAL             :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got around to uploading some photos from last night!

Inspecting the contents of the box


Might need a little hand opening this


More teeth make light work of opening presents!


Time to get serious at opening these


I know there are good things in this tube!


A lovely gift for our tree!


Posing with all my presents


Enjoying my kong ball and bandana


LOOK HOW SMART I LOOK!!!


 Izzy has been well and truly spoilt, with her lovely tillymint bandana, a couple of kong balls, a green squeaky toy a tube of beef treats,and a couple of bags of smelly treats which Izzy very cleverly chewed a hole in while removing the wrapping paper! I'm 99.9% certain these were from SimplySardonic's Rogue, so thank you very much!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> Izzy has been well and truly spoilt, with her lovely tillymint bandana, a couple of kong balls, a green squeaky toy a tube of beef treats,and a couple of bags of smelly treats which Izzy very cleverly chewed a hole in while removing the wrapping paper! I'm 99.9% certain these were from SimplySardonic's Rogue, so thank you very much!!


Haha I love how SS got two black labs and has kitted them both out accordingly


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooooh is Kilo's ss Otis? .


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Ooooh is Kilo's ss Otis? .


Otis is indeed Sir Kilos secret santa


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Otis is indeed Sir Kilos secret santa


Thank you - he was a very thoughtful pup . The ear thing was nagging at me.tip of my tongue then Otis sprang to mind .


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Just popping back on to say thank you again to Calidog for Dodger's fab presents!

Also thank you for the chocolates - they went down very well last night with a cup of tea! Dodger loves his treats - the tripe must smell great as he keeps air sniffing in the direction of the packet.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

bobbyw said:


> Just popping back on to say thank you again to Calidog for Dodger's fab presents!
> 
> Also thank you for the chocolates - they went down very well last night with a cup of tea! Dodger loves his treats - the tripe must smell great as he keeps air sniffing in the direction of the packet.


Your very welcome, am glad you both like them


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

pogo said:


> The boys love their secret Santa and I'll upload the photos when I have some time I'm off to work soon.
> 
> But is sailor Chances secret Santa perhaps?


Nope, not us


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Freya's very pleased Carmen likes her presents  

I am going to guess that Freya's SS was either Tula or Dora - the clue was the name of a fish with one letter changed...


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Freya's very pleased Carmen likes her presents
> 
> I am going to guess that Freya's SS was either Tula or Dora - the clue was the name of a fish with one letter changed...


 wasn't Dora.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My thoughts are Toppa or Charlie? Can't decide if this a beagle or JRT....

teals SS messaged me through babysham saying where our EASY clue was, I had found it but have no idea still!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I couldnt find a clue in Otis's. I trying powers of deduction on who hasn't been guessed yet  

He really loves the snakey


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Freya's very pleased Carmen likes her presents
> 
> I am going to guess that Freya's SS was either Tula or Dora - the clue was the name of a fish with one letter changed...


Wasn't Tula.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> My thoughts are Toppa or Charlie? Can't decide if this a beagle or JRT....
> 
> teals SS messaged me through babysham saying where our EASY clue was, I had found it but have no idea still!


It does look like a Beagle, but it's not from my Charlie


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is Dora Opie's ss?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

right got 2 minutes to post the photos 

Chance's first - I think SS's Bob maybe his secret santa?









He's a little too simple to understand how to open pressies...
















































Love his bandana from Tillymint 








Thank you SS we love the pressies and i love the plaque of Chance i got!

Harvey next no idea who the SS is, the clue is 'merry xmas from smelly us again'?
When he got his pressies








He's an old hand at pressie unwrapping!

























































Thank you SS who ever you are! we love all the pressies, and i love the book


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> Is Dora Opie's ss?


You got it  x


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

pogo said:


> right got 2 minutes to post the photos
> 
> Chance's first - I think SS's Bob maybe his secret santa?
> 
> ...


Oh I thought bob, was mine  still up trying to figure it out


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

pogo said:


> right got 2 minutes to post the photos
> 
> Chance's first - I think SS's Bob maybe his secret santa?
> 
> ...


Ahem...glad Harvey likes his pressies  and enjoy your book!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Ahem...glad Harvey likes his pressies  and enjoy your book!


Omg I can sleep well later haha thank you so much


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally home unpacked and settled, I am afraid I have no unwrapping pics as I forgot the batteries for my camera, they were very well charged by the time I got home 

Also noo got a bit overwhelmed by the whole day and was a little poorly. But here is what we have.

Before it all became too much the first pressie she picked herself and still proves a huge hit despite not being furry, she must know how cute she looks 

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/8b2cac5c-4c26-49f0-9fe9-5989978787b7_zps8dadcfa7.jpg.html]

Then I am afraid these are all from this morning (the unnaturally clean and smart backdrop is mums house not mine )

Still not quite up to posing mum but I dooos like sally stoat

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/58b16352-b2dd-42ea-b14a-4e216906e385_zps9157a0a0.jpg.html]

She is a little scared of the treat dispenser lol but we are making progress, she thinks the weeble might come back to hit her lol, feeble dog she is  or cautiously careful like a good little terrier.

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/b86e8125-6c4a-4289-b64d-9c30d4b3f042_zpsdebfeb5f.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/6aa56e41-e590-4514-b657-baf11d9d702e_zps4b4bb741.jpg.html]

Nooooooooooo weeble killed sally 

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/1f3241d2-dd23-471d-b11d-06e314e3d891_zps6757569e.jpg.html]


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Noooooo silly puter not finished yet, at least it posted them 

Did you do that weeble

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/700e2c15-4a32-494d-a08e-2e28b3c3ac8a_zpsdf1ff148.jpg.html]

I am a bit scared to sit here in case weeble gets us

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/9c9b625f-f157-47c7-9e84-ccfe3ddd939e_zps2c9eaa84.jpg.html]

If you let me eat this here croccydie I might be ok

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/47045039-1dd4-4d3f-a58e-c6627b22fa33_zpsb886e686.jpg.html]

Pleaseeeeeee its mine and I is pwitty

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2014%20chrimbo/ab420c10-237c-48b0-8103-405eeba8d7ed_zps85024372.jpg.html]

Thank you so so so much SS Dman  She has been spoilt, clearly too spoilt


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!

We have only just opened our presents as Christmas day was a bit hectic at my parents house with all the family.

So, here goes, Lily first.........

She is so tired after all the excitement of the past few days that she decided to open her presents in bed!!!

"ooh what's this?" KONG WUBBA!!!!!










"ooh, yummy biscuits!"










"a whole box of pressies all for me?"










obviously someone who knows Lily very well..... her own box of SHOES!!!!










and Lily with all her presents: Kong Wubba, lots of shoes and some Christmas biscuits










There were also some chocolate liqueurs for me  and I have no idea who our SS was at the moment, but I'm thinking hard


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Branston next...

Lots and lots of pressies for me to unwrap





































and with all of his lovely pressies: a wiggle giggle dumbell, a rope tuggy toy, a super strong ball, venison chews, training treats and a yummy bone treat (which he kindly let me cut in half and has now been devoured by a pair of pickles!)










Thank you so much SS, we have no idea who you are as there was no clue at all (unless I missed it!)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I need help with ma clues  Why am I so rubbish at these things.
> 
> Percy's is
> 'If you were to have an afternoon snack, Two things that you might have, Put together will make my name.'
> Branston Pickle?!!?!?!?


Nope! Not us


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Nope! Not us


Doh 

Well we found Willow's clue. And she unwrapped a Kong squeaker ball, which kept her and two five year olds amused by playing fetch in the house for quite a while 

Photobucket playing ball so no photo.

I tink, Is willow's v lovely SS the very gorgeous, super smart, puzzle solving Dodger?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Joey's is
> 'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy' Now you think that would be easy but it's not.
> 
> Rocky's is
> ...





Helbo said:


> I'm not a good guesser - there are too many ginger dogs involved. A secret it is then


Are you Rocky's -_-


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I would like to thank Lucky's secret santa (whom I think is Branston Pickle) 

Lucky loves her presents, especially the honking duck. I have been trying to put photos on but photobucket is not loading for me  however I have posted photos on facebook. 
I will carry on trying to get photobucket to work and upate my post with photos when it eventually works 


Thank you for the chocolates too


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Miss Lilly Pickle, are you Kes' SS?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I would like to thank Lucky's secret santa (whom I think is Branston Pickle)
> 
> Lucky loves her presents, especially the honking duck. I have been trying to put photos on but photobucket is not loading for me  however I have posted photos on facebook.
> I will carry on trying to get photobucket to work and upate my post with photos when it eventually works
> ...





Phoolf said:


> Miss Lilly Pickle, are you Kes' SS?


Correct on both counts 

I obviously made the clues too easy this year!!

Hope that both Lucky and Kes were happy with the Pickles' gifts to them


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I think I know who Lily's SS is now.............. GingerRogers' Lil Ginge (AKA Ninja Noo)?? 

Still no idea on Branstons

But thank you both so much for your very generous gifts


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Correct on both counts
> 
> I obviously made the clues too easy this year!!
> 
> Hope that both Lucky and Kes were happy with the Pickles' gifts to them


Yesssss!

Targ has eaten both SS cards so I'm glad I got it without having to relook and think :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well no one thinks my dogs bought for them and I thought I left easy clues as I was being lazy :lol:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shelbys teals??? That would be funny!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Well no one thinks my dogs bought for them and I thought I left easy clues as I was being lazy :lol:


Have they posted on the thread yet?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> Shelbys teals??? That would be funny!!


It would be but no 



babycham2002 said:


> Have they posted on the thread yet?


Both have guessed wrongly , but as I proved it's only easy once you know :lol: :001_rolleyes:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I need clue help


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I need clue help


It's not us :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> My thoughts are Toppa or Charlie? Can't decide if this a beagle or JRT....
> 
> teals SS messaged me through babysham saying where our EASY clue was, I had found it but have no idea still!


It was indeed Toppa 
So pleased to see Teal enjoying his basket of balls, especially the robin. He does look very pleased with it!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Are you Rocky's -_-


Nope sorry


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I need clue help


I have no idea but Phoolf is normally pretty good at working things out I have noticed from past Secret Santa clue solving.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you to toppas secret santa, who I think might be Freddie&franks Freddie?? Took me ages to work out the clue, because I Was thinking of the planet mercury and a star in the sky :lol: That will teach me to drink before reading clues!

Toppa loves his gifts, especially the tripe sticks (his all time favourite! As you can see by the photos of blurry happiness.


























Couldn't even get him to pose with his beautiful gifts!









I could get him to momentarily sit still(ish) for tripe sticks though lol









I have never seen him so excited before! So you did really well, and made his Christmas. Thank you 

I let him open one on Christmas eve night, as is tradition here! He loved little octodude. (notice how much calmer he is when tripe is no where to be seen)

















Once again, thank you so much, Toppa really was extremely happy and I couldn't stop smiling at his antics x


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Doh
> 
> Well we found Willow's clue. And she unwrapped a Kong squeaker ball, which kept her and two five year olds amused by playing fetch in the house for quite a while
> 
> ...


Yep, t'was Dodger - is it me or does it get harder each year to think of clues? Dodger says thank you for the compliments, you'll make him blush 

Who was doing the fetching - Willow or the 5 year olds? That sounds like the ideal scenario, who's keeping who busy


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Yep, t'was Dodger - is it me or does it get harder each year to think of clues? Dodger says thank you for the compliments, you'll make him blush
> 
> Who was doing the fetching - Willow or the 5 year olds? That sounds like the ideal scenario, who's keeping who busy


PS Dodger says Merry Christmas to Willow, he hopes she likes her presents.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you to Georges SS, we haven't worked out who you are yet? My clue spelt out 'the odona', but that is totally lost on me  I did some research and think it is a star trek character  
I will keep on thinking, I love a good puzzle to solve 

This is Georges first ever Christmas and his presents were lovely, he especially loved his dried fish and Kong tug!
He also looked extremely smart in his bandana 









The face of a very patient young dog lol 


















He felt the need to kill the squeak before we could play tug 


















And, he got to open one gift Christmas eve night. HE loved this ball and had me throwing it about for quite some time. We actually brought him one of these when he was much smaller and I was meaning to get him the bigger version... you read my mind  


















Thank you again, and I shall keep working on this clue :skep:

And a special thank you from Toppa, for his little chew  He loved it and ran about proudly with it before settling to chew it all up.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

sailor said:


> It was indeed Toppa
> So pleased to see Teal enjoying his basket of balls, especially the robin. He does look very pleased with it!


Will you throws it??










Humph no one wants to play 








.

Thank you very very much. Dylan has annoyingly stolen the reindeer which was heard under the table at dinner


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot to add, about Georges SS.

BEAUTIFUL handmade gifts, they will be kept and cherished 

His bandana looks handmade?
His little stocking is just the cutest thing and his little treat jar is just perfect. I used the very same kilner jars for my coffee/tea/sugar caddies in the kitchen. So his treat jar will look fab along side those 

Such thoughtful gifts that we're obviously made and with lots of love and care x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> Will you throws it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, love him, I will throw his Robin for him 

That second photo is so sweet, looks like two best buddies that have had a great Christmas together :001_wub:

( sorry for the noisy reindeer ball lol but it is nice to know Dylan enjoyed it  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

I didn't have a clue, unless I missed it SS?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I didn't have a clue, unless I missed it SS?


I Don't believe you did have one.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> Was Zabs SS Bruno ?


Yes  So glad everything was ok and Zab liked his pressies.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Freddie...I think his SS is LouiseH's Harvey ???. simply by the process of elimination...and trawling back through threads, seeing who had similar wrapping paper to Freddie, and Labrador Laura's Zab had Bruno...so I put 2 and 2 together and came up with 4...I hope.


Yes it was  We're glad Freddie liked his pressies - hope there's enough treats to share


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

H0lly said:


> I couldnt find a clue in Otis's. I trying powers of deduction on who hasn't been guessed yet
> 
> He really loves the snakey


I didn't find a clue in Rudi Roo's.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I didn't find a clue in Rudi Roo's.


Same with Branston's, lots of anonymous santa's this year!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry I'm late with pictures. We did open on Christmas eve but then everything was completely manic and I only got back from my parents yesterday.

Harvey first:
The opening of the presents was quite eventful with the presents actually being thrown in the air as part of the process









One of the problems with having a dog with a big fluffy head is that you can't see what he has in his mouth. 









Underneath the furball was a Kong Wubba which he loved and has spent ages playing with, and flinging around like an excited whirlwind!









The next present (which really deserves its own photo shoot) is a sun with legs - another enormous hit with the big moose! Look at his face and how excited he is









And a shoe, which he also loves









And treats! He loves his treats!









SS, thank you so much for all his presents. He's been spoiled rotten and is so happy. Thank you also for my pressies, which I love!

I'm still trying to figure out the clue. possibly Micky93's Eddie?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

And Bruno also got a ton of pressies and treats!

First off he opened an awesome space hopper!!! Do you remember these 








I told my mum and dad that he had got a space hopper for Christmas and my mum asked how he manages to stay on it 

Opening some of the treats









And then he opened his Kong monkey and it was game over at this point! To say he adores it is an understatement! When we put it away he cries over it and then sits underneath the shelf whining until we give in and give it back to him 









He also got a wonderful, soft blanket which he also loves









He wore himself out with all the excitement and playtime with monkey









Stop taking my picture....I'm trying to sleep!









Thank you SS for my bottle of wine 

I think it's fairly safe to say from the beautiful clue, that Bruno's SS is Izzy  Thank you so much - everything was 100% spot on!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I think it's fairly safe to say from the beautiful clue, that Bruno's SS is Izzy  Thank you so much - everything was 100% spot on!


Yup it was us  Glad he likes everything!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Yes  So glad everything was ok and Zab liked his pressies.


Zab loved his presents thank you  
He loves the Kong ball on the rope , he's had it on every walk since Xmas and carries it around with him. Great thing is I'm rubbish at throwing and its great for throwing far ! But no so great when Zab isn't looking and you have to go and find it


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Yup it was us  Glad he likes everything!


The clue was lovely :001_wub: Congratulations 

Bruno is cuddled up with his monkey now...I'll have to get a video of him when he gets all whiny for it. Its quite cute


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry for delay.... we went away for Christmas to a log cabin in the woods with no phone or internet signal (bliss!)

Thankyou very much to Tilly's secret santa she had such fun opening them, she's had a good old chomp on the reindeer toy's feet & is really taken with the Angry Bird toy, she took him to bed & rested her face on him


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My photography skills aren't good so there isn't much with dogs in but here we go.

Starla's presents.

























There was also one of those crocodile chew things and it took her all of half an hour to eat it. She lay under the cooker chewing it and growled at any dog that went near. I had to laugh when I saw the balls, I thought there is no way she will be able to get her mouth around those. As I thought that she rushed past me picked one up and ran off with it.

Thank you S.S. I think Starla's S.S. was Dottie.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much to our SSs! I will post up photos on PF soon, been very busy these past few days! 

Put some up on FB Old Timers PF SS 

Mmmmh....thinking back...the clue was something to do with a Clover...I automatically thought Cloversmum but now I'm thinking Clovers...Lucky...?

Lucky?!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

And yes Dottie was Starlas SS!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

There is only one picture of Luna's presents but she was very pleased with them.








Thank you Phoolf and Targ.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bunty was also very pleased with her presents.

















Probably best not to do photos on a patterned blanket next year.

Thank you Bess and BessieDog.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I need clue help


Ah go on then...which one do you want us to go detective on?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tula had a lovely little stash.

































The treat jar was wonderful and packed with goodies.

Thank you S.S. I think it was Frank.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

The joint present for the girls was well received.

























There was some chewy toothbrushes as well but as soon as I put them down to photograph they were snatched.

I think Bomber might have been responsible for that parcel.

Thank you S.S.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Last but not least. I was trying to tidy up the S.S. toys and treats last night so that I could put the boxes in the recycling. Starla's box had what I thought was a bit of card on the top with her name on but I thought I had just better check before I threw it. I am so glad I did as it was an envelope and it had this in it.









I am absolutely chuffed to bits with it and I will be framing it and putting it up on the wall.

Thank you so much Pupcakes.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> The clue was lovely :001_wub: Congratulations
> 
> Bruno is cuddled up with his monkey now...I'll have to get a video of him when he gets all whiny for it. Its quite cute


Do it! But don't deprive him of it for too long


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Mwuahaha we haven't been guessed yet.....


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> Thank you so much to our SSs! I will post up photos on PF soon, been very busy these past few days!
> 
> Put some up on FB Old Timers PF SS
> 
> ...


Yes, Lucky was Dottie's SS


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I was sent a picture clue - and I'm stalking trying to recognise various parts of dog! 

Still no idea! 

Will try and post pics here ASAP, but they're on my phone at present.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

pogo said:


> Mwuahaha we haven't been guessed yet.....


neither have we


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> Mwuahaha we haven't been guessed yet.....





tattoogirl73 said:


> neither have we


pssst bessie


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Holly can I ask what was in that big sausage thingy Otis sent to Kilo? .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> neither have we





pogo said:


> Mwuahaha we haven't been guessed yet.....


Did you send clues? .


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

We haven't been guessed yet - Alfie was the official SS from the lipsthefish gang...Alfie who is black and tan...*cough*


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Holly can I ask what was in that big sausage thingy Otis sent to Kilo? .


Otis has told me they are beef and he got them from the Natural pet pantry.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Lipsthefish - was Alfe Bess's SS?


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry these are so late, uploading them from my phone to photobucket was a nightmare!!!

Thank you to Teddy's secret Santa the lovely Tummel!  we are currently visiting my grandparents so all the pressies came with us and teddy opened them after us on Christmas Day  Teddy loved all of her pressies we managed to lose two balls under the sofa within 5 minutes if opening them! So a rescue mission will have to be carried out haha, the treats are a big hit and she has spent the evening on her blankie  the book is lovely, so funny!!! Thank you again  xxxxx



























































(a very flattering pic! )










Hope everyone enjoyed Christmas and thank you to goldenshadow and babycham for everything they have done! Xxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Did you send clues? .


Of course


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Sorry I'm late with pictures. We did open on Christmas eve but then everything was completely manic and I only got back from my parents yesterday.
> 
> Harvey first:
> The opening of the presents was quite eventful with the presents actually being thrown in the air as part of the process
> ...


Gorgeous photos  but nope, not us 

I will be posting our piccies on here later but just walked in from a night shift and need sleep! (Sorry about the delay, been working over the holiday!) xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Otis has told me they are beef and he got them from the Natural pet pantry.


Thank you .


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Gorgeous photos  but nope, not us
> 
> I will be posting our piccies on here later but just walked in from a night shift and need sleep! (Sorry about the delay, been working over the holiday!) xxx


Ahhhhh lol

My next guess would be Ginger Ninja, but I'm sure Ninja has already been spoken for?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Was Georges SS Dora (holly)???


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> Was Georges SS Dora (holly)???


No. :laugh:

I think your person has been a bit mean


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> No. :laugh:
> 
> I think your person has been a bit mean


Ok, I'm going to remain calm and just think long and hard about this clue, over my cereal........

the odora :idea: hmmmmmmm


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> Ok, I'm going to remain calm and just think long and hard about this clue, over my cereal........
> 
> the odora :idea: hmmmmmmm


What was your whole clue? Surely if 7th was the R that means it is an eight letter name..?


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Lipsthefish - was Alfe Bess's SS?


He was  Hope Bess liked her pressies


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> What was your whole clue? Surely if 7th was the R that means it is an eight letter name..?


rolf

Ok... it's Teddy  and Charliegh?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Did you send clues? .


I did, but I'm rubbish at sort of thing


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Right finally got pictures for everyone!

Dan




Tummel



and both



Dans SS didn't leave a clue (unless it was the westie on the card???) and Tummels was tricky but i think it was Freddie and Franks Frank???

Frank was it you????


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

sailor said:


> rolf
> 
> Ok... it's Teddy  and Charliegh?


Yes it was Teddy  sorry about the clue! Glad George enjoyed them it was a pleasure being his ss, he's a lovely dog  xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Charleigh said:


> Yes it was Teddy  sorry about the clue! Glad George enjoyed them it was a pleasure being his ss, he's a lovely dog  xxx


Thank you so much Charliegh and Teddy  such lovely gifts, that are being thoroughly enjoyed!

Did you make the bandana, stocking and treat jar yourself? They are all lovely with a personal touch 

And it was a great clue, I am just terrible (although enthusiastic) when it comes to clues :lol: had fun guessing


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

sailor said:


> Thank you so much Charliegh and Teddy  such lovely gifts, that are being thoroughly enjoyed!
> 
> Did you make the bandana, stocking and treat jar yourself? They are all lovely with a personal touch
> 
> And it was a great clue, I am just terrible (although enthusiastic) when it comes to clues :lol: had fun guessing


You're welcome  so glad he liked them  yes (the treat jar was just affixing the label)   glad you and George liked them, was a little worried the bandana wouldn't fit, glad it did though as he is such a handsome boy  









Haha, aww I felt so bad when you were guessing the odona! Probably my awful handwriting! Glad it worked out in the end


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Ahhhhh lol
> 
> My next guess would be Ginger Ninja, but I'm sure Ninja has already been spoken for?


Afraid she has


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Little reindeer burning bright at the table for Christmas dinner (thank you Charliegh, we always have a candle lit dinner!)










And my little charm for my wine glass  (thank you Freddie&frank, or at least I think it was you)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel abandoned, no one has confirmed if my guesses are right.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie would like to say a huuuuuge thank you to her secret Santa.

Millie - baby Charlie and me have all been very spoilt.

Millie opened her presents last night- she opened the duck strips first and I have to admit it took her a few minutes to be able to concentrate on the task of opening gifts again as they smelt so good!! 

We have no idea who our SS is  although they know my name even though it was delivered to hubbies work in his name - so maybe someone who has me on fb or someone who I email...... :ihih: need to read the thread and see who has already been identified :idea:

Millie got a gingerbread man soft toy, a ball on a string (Which I think has real animal fluff on it- Millie is certainly very interested in it!), a kong toy (Which has a squeaker you can turn on / off! **Never knew they existed!**) as well as duck and tripe sticks.

Secret Santa was very very naughty and slso got little charlie his first dog!!



Here some photos of Millie unwrapping her fantastic gifts:





And with her lovely loot 



And with her gingerbread man at my mums house in Norfolk



Thank you so much secret Santa- I have no idea who you are but you've put huge smiles on a number of faces with your thoughtful gifts especially for including little Charlie.

Now to have a cup of tea and biscuit (courtesy of secret Santa)



to catch up on this thread


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I feel abandoned, no one has confirmed if my guesses are right.


Dylan's SS hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I feel abandoned, no one has confirmed if my guesses are right.


Scroll back! I did confirm Dottie was Starlas SS!  xxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

And I'll upload photos tonight too!xxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie would like to say a huuuuuge thank you to her secret Santa.
> 
> Millie - baby Charlie and me have all been very spoilt.
> 
> ...


We have the same SS I believe!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry not posted much, been away to family up north. 

Freddie's ss recipient was toppa. 
Franks ss recipient was tummel
Bellas ss recipient was Dylan. 

I'm going to have a good read through tomorrow night and guess bellas ss. 

Hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> We have the same SS I believe!


And us. Im pretty sure the paper was the same !!

So that is someone with 3 or more dogs ?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Firedog said:


> The joint present for the girls was well received.
> 
> View attachment 150557
> 
> ...


Lovely photos T'was indeed our Bomber. We hope the dogs enjoyed them in memory of the lovely Precious.



Phoolf said:


> Ah go on then...which one do you want us to go detective on?


Alll offff theemmmmmm waaaahhhhh  
Pwettty pweetttyyy please.

Another unwrapping thread coming up  .......


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> He was  Hope Bess liked her pressies


Bess LOVED her presents. Me, the squeaky one not so much! M

I love the fleece with her name on - and he really knows setters with the slobber cloth!

Bess says 'Thank you very much'.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

More presents for Percy







Chocolates and a fun game for me  


Joey helping with Percy's


Ooo dried sprats, Percy's fave!


This is for Bomber's SS Florence and Bearcub, an apology for being crap at opening presents and appreciation for all his yummy treats and great sock monkey the others had to help him unwrap  


http://vid1331.photobucket.com/albu...loads/2014-12/20141227_114942_zpsjj5wahun.mp4

Willow working on her big one


Joey pup


What's in ere then


Double team on Willow's now


Can I has one of these please mom


Rocky and Joey helping with Dillon's


Rocky taking some of nommy treats off somewhere private






Wow a Mr F*$k Know's for Dillon!! Just a coincidence cos cousins dog has one and that's his name  Brilliant , Dillon loves shakey toys


Gots one to open ere mum


Rocky and bag of treats


Hmmm dis one is tasty, me might get to eats all these before mum notices


Uh oh I was founds out


I has beeen good all year


Joey pup


Rocky with another one of his


Bomber begging to have one of his back


Beautiful keyring in bombers, thank you so much Bearcub


Wow look at this beautiful fleece embroidered blanket for Willow, thank you so much Dodger and Bobby. 


Oh I am not allowed to put all these pics in lol, will do another post xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The first of the table pics, Joey with his fab haul, thank you so much SS. You shouldnt have. The treats are perfect and his toys and fluggie are the best  


Dillon with his great toys and yummy treats  Thank you Anonymous SS they are perfect for him  


Rocky with his foody bits and brilliant puzzle toy, we would never have thought to get him a kong quest but with the liver paste and choc drops it is great for him  TY so much


Percy with his lovely coat, fab ball, great coat, whole sprats and gorgeous handmade bone toy. TY SS. Hopefully I will work you out soon. The presents couldnt be more appropriate for him. 


Well you can see how pleased Bomber is with all his fantastic treats and adorable sock monkey!






Finally we have Willow, now I didn't get her to pose on the table  SPoilsport huh
Willow says thank you again to the gorgeous Dodger. Her blanket, toys and treats are perfect. 


Thank you to everyone for the presents to us to, the sweets, choccies, games and candy canes. Most don't feature in pics as they were taken out of the dogs way sharpish 

Thank you for making our Christmas really special again.

Vicki, Willow, Percy, Rocky, Dillon, Bomber and Joey
xxx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I feel abandoned, no one has confirmed if my guesses are right.


Whoops, sorry. But my clue was fairly easy. 

Hope Bunty enjoyed her presents!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Finally we have Willow, now I didn't get her to pose on the table  SPoilsport huh
> Willow says thank you again to the gorgeous Dodger. Her blanket, toys and treats are perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, I thought it was going to be a golden retriever on the table 

What a good girl Willow is posing in front of an open bag of treats - she definitely looks like she's waiting for the okay from her mummy to dig in. Glad she liked her blanket - my skills are still a bit pants so apologies it's not as good as it could be.

Gorgeous piccies of all your doggies!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Aww, I thought it was going to be a golden retriever on the table
> 
> What a good girl Willow is posing in front of an open bag of treats - she definitely looks like she's waiting for the okay from her mummy to dig in. Glad she liked her blanket - my skills are still a bit pants so apologies it's not as good as it could be.
> 
> Gorgeous piccies of all your doggies!


Wow did you make that, it's gorgeous absolutely perfect.

What you can't see is that out of shot is lots of Crested's that are prepared to steal her treats as well lol. so she has to show restraint from eating then just to stop them lol xx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Which page were your clues on babysham?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Which page were your clues on babysham?


Joey's is
'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy'

Rocky's is 
'I'm small and feisty as they come, I'm fun to play with just ask your mum, After all is said and done I should have "Made in UK" stamped on my bum'

Percy's is
'If you were to have an afternoon snack, Two things that you might have, Put together will make my name.'

Even if you work it out and just give me like an extra clue so I am not fully cheating lol. 
.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is Rocky's Harvey cos he's a Staffie? a UK Breed?
But i dont imagine he is that small.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Was Bomber the sender of our joint present?

Thank you BessieDog I did give you a mention earlier in the thread also pupcakes and Dottie and Phoolf and Targ. All solved. Loved the rhyme BessieDog.

Tula's I thought was Frank but haven't been told yes or no yet.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok my next guess for Freya's SS is Luna??

Now I know Florence's is a hound because of the clue in the card  so my guess is... Helbo's Charlie or pointermums shelby...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Ok my next guess for Freya's SS is Luna??
> 
> Now I know Florence's is a hound because of the clue in the card  so my guess is... Helbo's Charlie or pointermums shelby...


Correct, I hope she liked her gifts.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Joey's is
> 'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy'
> 
> Rocky's is
> ...


Rocky's sounds like it might be a dog that you have actually met? and perhaps a dog that is no longer in the UK? I may be completely wrong but have someone in mind


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Ok my next guess for Freya's SS is Luna??
> 
> Now I know Florence's is a hound because of the clue in the card  so my guess is... Helbo's Charlie or pointermums shelby...


It was Shelby for Freya maybe you got the clues mixed up  x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> It was Shelby for Freya maybe you got the clues mixed up  x


She probably did I couldn't quite remember myself.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Firedog said:


> She probably did I couldn't quite remember myself.


If you have seen bearcub's pictures on FB it may help you also


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Is Rocky's Harvey cos he's a Staffie? a UK Breed?
> But i dont imagine he is that small.


Nope twos not Harvey


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> If you have seen bearcub's pictures on FB it may help you also


I don't have facebook. Sorry Bearcub, Luna sent to Florence not Freya.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Joey's is
> 'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy'
> 
> Rocky's is
> ...


oooh oooh oooh, think I've worked out Percy's too!! Very clever and exactly as it says, 2 things you might have as a snack (a drink and an eats) together make 'her' name......... assuming that I have got it right of course


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm still struggling with Harvey's clue too. I have a shortlist but need to do more investigation....


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, my next guess is going to be Dan the man???

I need that Guess Who game with all the dogs from PF SS on it.....


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> OK, my next guess is going to be Dan the man???
> 
> I need that Guess Who game with all the dogs from PF SS on it.....


That actually sounds like great fun for a game!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Right well thank you everyone  
I tink that our very generous sender issssss

BUN-TEA Bunty from firedog bought for Percy

Rocky's is from Starla and firedog  Because of course I have MET her and she is a ENGLISH toy terrier  

And then I think that naughty firedog then bought from her three for the little Joey too!! 
How I didnt recognise same handwriting I dont know 

Thank you so much firedog. You certainly made our Christmas really special.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope not us  we've been guessed!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> BUN-TEA Bunty from firedog bought for Percy


What an awesome clue!!! I was trying to figure your one out too and just couldn't get it.



ballybee said:


> Nope not us  we've been guessed!!!


Gahhhhhhhhh! In that case, next on my list is Tricky Woo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't guessed Rudi Roo's yet .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Right well thank you everyone
> I tink that our very generous sender issssss
> 
> BUN-TEA Bunty from firedog bought for Percy
> ...


Well done Babycham correct on all counts, was it Phoolfs working out or yours?

Starla's clue was back to front. The small and feisty signified a terrier, fun to play with....a toy. Obviously Made in Uk.......English. Thought I nearly died laughing when Foxy said about having met the dog which you did at Southern Counties show and she had her picture taken with Percy.

You wouldn't have recognised the handwriting as I went out of my way to make all the parcels look different even wrapping one in Xmas wrap and also getting my daughter to do some of the writing.

It is really funny though as I had Starla's clue in my head before I even picked her up from the breeders and Joeys clue I made up on the spot. I am so pleased that everything was perfect for all three. It made my heart melt seeing them on the table with their gifts. Percy's bone I picked up from a stall at a companion show in the summer, hand made with love in the New Forest.

Joey's fluggy also came from a stall at an open show so I am doing my best to support the small businesses.

I take it Bomber was not the sender of the joint parcel?

.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Lovely photos T'was indeed our Bomber. We hope the dogs enjoyed them in memory of the lovely Precious.


Did answer you a way back  But it got caught up in all the posts lol xx

They certainly were all perfect and love supporting small businesses


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Did answer you a way back  But it got caught up in all the posts lol xx
> 
> They certainly were all perfect and love supporting small businesses


The funny thing is that the box for my girls joint presents was the same box that came back to you with Joey's presents in although I had to repair it with some parcel tape.

Thank you for our lovely bits and pieces.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Joey's is
> 'from two hairy dogs and one less hairy'
> 
> Rocky's is
> ...


Oooh you already guessed! Well done


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have narrowed mine down to 
George
Bruno
Bob

Still stuck.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I still need to know if SS's Bob is chances secret santa! Aaaah haha


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry Pointermum, Shelby, Firedog and Luna  the cards and clues are back home and I'm away at my parents so couldn't double check before I posted. But the pressies definitely weren't mixed up  

Florence absolutely loves her duck and so does Freya  The sumo toy is fab and she loves the biscuits.

Freya is over the moon with her kong balls and nylabone and the treats jar is just lovely.

Thanks for the human treats too, all enjoyed over christmas  

Sorry again for getting you mixed up!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> What an awesome clue!!! I was trying to figure your one out too and just couldn't get it.
> 
> Gahhhhhhhhh! In that case, next on my list is Tricky Woo


Yep it's tricky woo  if I remember rightly I put something about fruit and rats? She's an apricot poodle and her nick name is ratty. Hope Harvey likes everything, and the wubba isn't too small.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Anyone going to own up to being Branston's?

I know you have the right to remain silent but.....................


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> Yep it's tricky woo  if I remember rightly I put something about fruit and rats? She's an apricot poodle and her nick name is ratty. Hope Harvey likes everything, and the wubba isn't too small.


Yay!!! You did indeed! I thought about Tricky Woo earlier but discounted her because I'm sure one of my devils had her the the first year that we participated ??

Everything was totally awesome!! the wubba was the perfect size and at this minute in time he's laying with his sun/lion head with legs - I think that's his favourite  Thank you so much - and for my pressies


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> I have narrowed mine down to
> George
> Bruno
> Bob
> ...


It wasn't Bruno, sorry.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmm... I am pretty rubbish as clue solving so if anybody would like to help me out the clue we got says " I am black & white just like my brother, I am big & full of might. Mum says we won't have another (till next year)
So I have tried to look to see who may be getting another dog next year.... Any ideas anybody


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Hmmm... I am pretty rubbish as clue solving so if anybody would like to help me out the clue we got says " I am black & white just like my brother, I am big & full of might. Mum says we won't have another (till next year)
> So I have tried to look to see who may be getting another dog next year.... Any ideas anybody


I know but I'm not telling you.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

pogo said:


> I still need to know if SS's Bob is chances secret santa! Aaaah haha


I know who Chance's is (inside info!) but I'm not tellin ner ner


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Still trying to figure our SS out....

We have our wittle, wucky, tiny, winey, fellow cutie Jack Russell sister in Wales Lucky as one! 

but...

who is our other SS? 

*ponders*


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I know but I'm not telling you.


That's mean:devil:

Is is Phoolf I think with Targ?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Hmmm... I am pretty rubbish as clue solving so if anybody would like to help me out the clue we got says " I am black & white just like my brother, I am big & full of might. Mum says we won't have another (till next year)
> So I have tried to look to see who may be getting another dog next year.... Any ideas anybody


and it's not FRM Lily?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> and it's not FRM Lily?


nope not us  although she does have a black and white brother and she is very big and full of might!!! Although we definitely have no plans for anymore next year 

we've already been guessed, Lily bought for Kes and Branston bought for Lucky


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Anyone going to own up to being Branston's?
> 
> I know you have the right to remain silent but.....................


Or Rudi Roo'sno clue in it! Whomever you are thank you very, very much .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I know who Chance's is (inside info!) but I'm not tellin ner ner


Mwuahahaha they have confessed on fb I did get it right


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Or Rudi Roo'sno clue in it! Whomever you are thank you very, very much .


Same for Otis. If you want to confess thats great, if not again Thankyou very much snakey is a winner!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Or Rudi Roo'sno clue in it! Whomever you are thank you very, very much .





H0lly said:


> Same for Otis. If you want to confess thats great, if not again Thankyou very much snakey is a winner!!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Same for Otis. If you want to confess thats great, if not again Thankyou very much snakey is a winner!!


Yes ditto from me too 

Although next guess is Labrador Laura?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Same for Otis. If you want to confess thats great, if not again Thankyou very much snakey is a winner!!


Otis's SS was Millie - glad he likes snakey 😊 - he is also s huge hit in our house.

You do get used to it whacking your calves as its paraded round eventually  and hope the collar fits. Was going with the sensible winter walkies approach as Rogz stuff I find really reflective and wears great 

Sorry for the lack of clue - it all got abit busier than we thought


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Otis's SS was Millie - glad he likes snakey 😊 - he is also s huge hit in our house.
> 
> You do get used to it whacking your calves as its paraded round eventually  and hope the collar fits. Was going with the sensible winter walkies approach as Rogz stuff I find really reflective and wears great
> 
> Sorry for the lack of clue - *it all got abit busier than we thought*


Pfffffft as if a young baby takes up any time.. .


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Anyone going to own up to being Branston's?
> 
> I know you have the right to remain silent but.....................


It was Zab


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> It was Zab


Aww thank you so much  you spoilt him rotten with all the lovely goodies!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> That's mean:devil:
> 
> Is is Phoolf I think with Targ?


Twas Kes!  I am rubbish with clues and rhymes though :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Pfffffft as if a young baby takes up any time.. .


Didn't have little one then - that's the worst bit


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Was Harvey bellas secret Santa????


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aww thank you so much  you spoilt him rotten with all the lovely goodies!!


Your welcome, glad he enjoyed his presents.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Otis's SS was Millie - glad he likes snakey 😊 - he is also s huge hit in our house.
> 
> You do get used to it whacking your calves as its paraded round eventually  and hope the collar fits. Was going with the sensible winter walkies approach as Rogz stuff I find really reflective and wears great
> 
> Sorry for the lack of clue - it all got abit busier than we thought


Dora has had a few whacks around the chops when she gets too close. The collar is brilliant lovely and strong and just his colour.

Again thankyou x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't find Dora's opening post?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Twas Kes!  I am rubbish with clues and rhymes though :lol:


Yay thank you Kes, Tilly loves her gifts.I was close then with my first guess


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it confession time :lol: 

Firedog Enzo was Tula's SS not Frank :001_tt2:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Is it confession time :lol:
> 
> Firedog Enzo was Tula's SS not Frank :001_tt2:


Major confused now, what does I'll get to the point mean, how do you connect Enzo with that. I could say let's get to the point...lets be Frank. Please explain to poor little confused Firedog.

Thank you for our presents they were great..... She absolutely loves Wubba.

Of course...point....Pointermum.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Major confused now, what does I'll get to the point mean, how do you connect Enzo with that. I could say let's get to the point...lets be Frank. Please explain to poor little confused Firedog.
> 
> Thank you for our presents they were great..... She absolutely loves Wubba.
> 
> Of course...point....Pointermum.


And Enzo is a Pointer :lol:

I was being very lazy with the clues  glad she liked them


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Was Harvey bellas secret Santa????


If you mean my Harvey then yes :ihih:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> And Enzo is a Pointer :lol:
> 
> I was being very lazy with the clues  glad she liked them


Can't believe I was fooled by a clue someone didn't even try on.

Yet last year I was sure I had Enzo.

If Franks mum had told me it wasn't him I would have tried again.

Oh well, off to start planning next years clues.....mwahaha.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

pogo said:


> If you mean my Harvey then yes :ihih:


I certainly do. . 
D'you know, I kind of recognised the handwriting from last year. 

Thank you very much. Bella was spoilt. I will post a picture of her in her collar today. It's gorgeous, and we can use it all year round if I take the bandanna off......bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Can't believe I was fooled by a clue someone didn't even try on.
> 
> Yet last year I was sure I had Enzo.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have been a bit AWOL.  . I will go and sit in the naughty corner......I like it there.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I can't find Dora's opening post?


I literally only got one pic of her opening her pressies. I took a little vid but can't upload it.

She has not put the purple toy down. And the ball on a rope is brilliant they both love it


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the pictures of Dora. There's something about dogs carrying toys on their walks that just makes me melt!

Harvey and Bruno met a boxer on their walk yesterday. He didn't know what to make of Bruno and just stood staring at him for about 5 minutes


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Yes it was  We're glad Freddie liked his pressies - hope there's enough treats to share


Plenty of treats to share, thank you. Did you make the bone decoration ? It's lovely. 



toffee44 said:


> Dylan's SS hasn't posted yet.


I did, I did, it was a couple pages back. . . Did you find your wine glass charm?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Love the pictures of Dora. There's something about dogs carrying toys on their walks that just makes me melt!
> 
> Harvey and Bruno met a boxer on their walk yesterday. He didn't know what to make of Bruno and just stood staring at him for about 5 minutes


We find she is a bit anxious on lead but if she has a toy she relaxes and is brilliant. 
Which came in handy when we bumped in to a husky walking group yesterday, about 30 of them, if she didn't have her toy I think she would have just melted.

My two like having a good old chase with smaller dogs


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Plenty of treats to share, thank you. Did you make the bone decoration ? It's lovely.


I would love to say I did, but I would be lying. I did have a grand plan to make a fimo tree decoration for you both but time just got the better of me.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I would love to say I did, but I would be lying. I did have a grand plan to make a fimo tree decoration for you both but time just got the better of me.


Well I love it. 
Ahh. Time, could do with a bit more myself!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> I certainly do. .
> D'you know, I kind of recognised the handwriting from last year.
> 
> Thank you very much. Bella was spoilt. I will post a picture of her in her collar today. It's gorgeous, and we can use it all year round if I take the bandanna off......bonus. :thumbup:


You are very welcome glad you both like them


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

So who hasn't guessed their people..?

Seems like people have done quite well at guessing this year


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> So who hasn't guessed their people..?
> 
> Seems like people have done quite well at guessing this year


Meno clue in Rudi's and I haven't got my head around who has and hasn't been guessed yet!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> So who hasn't guessed their people..?
> 
> Seems like people have done quite well at guessing this year


I haven't got a clue am stuck between George and Bob, or could it be anyone else my clue was a handsome black and tan.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> *So who hasn't guessed their people..?*
> 
> Seems like people have done quite well at guessing this year


*Holds paw up in shame*

Got Gypsy's one (Charlie Terror!) but Bob & Rogue (I think) have come from the same participant & I've narrowed it down to either Firedog or Lipsthefish :idea:

Sorry we haven't updated, been both ill & mad busy over the festive period but we managed to get some pics of Bob & Rogue opening their goodies, Gypsy doesn't like the camera so we put it away & let her open her pressies in peace 

Boblet 
































One of Bob's pressies lights up :w00t:









I got lovely pressies too, thankyou SS 









Rogue

































And more things for meeee 









All of Gypsy's goodies, she LOVES her pheasant, I keep getting it thrown in my face!









And I got goodies, disgused as cunning clues: BATH stuff









and stuff from BATH Cats & Dogs Home 









Plus my favourite thing, a drawing of my precious girl, whcih I'm going to get framed :001_tt1:









Poor Bob had his ball on a rope 'confiscated' by Rogue quite soon after he got it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Was Millie's SS by chance one of Babychams pupsters?!? 

Guessing as someone mentioned there SS looked the sd as Millie's so someone with multiple dogs and I'm guessing someone who has me on FB so knows names etc even though was addressed to hubby / hubby's work?!?


I don't think there was a clue so apologies if my guess is completely wrong.

We are very very grateful for our gifts though- all three of us


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> I haven't got a clue am stuck between George and Bob, or could it be anyone else my clue was a handsome black and tan.


'Twas not our Bob, hope that helps narrow it down 

Pogo, Tarnus & GoldenShadow have all guessed right, think I need to make the clues more cryptic for 2015


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> I haven't got a clue am stuck between George and Bob, or could it be anyone else my clue was a handsome black and tan.


Black and tan. Could be a dobe also


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

H0lly said:


> I literally only got one pic of her opening her pressies. I took a little vid but can't upload it.
> 
> She has not put the purple toy down. And the ball on a rope is brilliant they both love it


Awww lovely  Love the pics of her walking with it to. And I thought you could play three way tug with the tough toy too 
I'm glad about the ball on a rope, they are a hit with my lot (smaller) but it was the thing I was least sure about and she really likes it yay 



Milliepoochie said:


> Was Millie's SS by chance one of Babychams pupsters?!?
> 
> Guessing as someone mentioned there SS looked the sd as Millie's so someone with multiple dogs and I'm guessing someone who has me on FB so knows names etc even though was addressed to hubby / hubby's work?!?
> 
> ...


No not us  We left relatively easy clues so I believe all of ours have been guessed


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

H0lly said:


> Black and tan. Could be a dobe also


You absolute gem!! How could I have not thought of that  (am going to blame baby brain) is my secret santa the very handsome opie???


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Black and tan. Could be a dobe also


And a very handsome dobe on here there is too  though he's not looking so hot with the drool dribbling down at the moment


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> You absolute gem!! How could I have not thought of that  (am going to blame baby brain) is my secret santa the very handsome opie???


Yep it was him


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tattoogirl73 said:


> Yep it was him


Yay thank you so much cali loves her presents  she sends you lots of licks and loves!!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry SS that it has taken so long to post photos - I've been working night shifts at work over the christmas period & been quite run down and family down - all in all a hectic time so only just got the chance to post the photos (sorrry!)

Anyway, here they are - Thank you so much, Eddie is over the moon! 






And snuggled up to his new favourite blanket at the end of a long busy christmas day 


Our clue was 'from the big lump' - so think I have a couple of ideas?

Was our SS Maggie? Or Kilo?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Helbo said:


> I'm not a good guesser - there are too many ginger dogs involved. A secret it is then


:001_tt2: Singing:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> Sorry SS that it has taken so long to post photos - I've been working night shifts at work over the christmas period & been quite run down and family down - all in all a hectic time so only just got the chance to post the photos (sorrry!)
> 
> Anyway, here they are - Thank you so much, Eddie is over the moon!
> 
> ...


Not Kilo .


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Not Kilo .


Dang :lol:

Rudi? Or Targ?

Am I even close??


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> :001_tt2: Singing:


Was it you? Never would have guessed that. Eddie isn't ginger!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> Dang :lol:
> 
> Rudi? Or Targ?
> 
> Am I even close??


Nope, not Rudi Roo either, sorry!! .


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Helbo said:


> Was it you? Never would have guessed that. Eddie isn't ginger!


It was us indeed 
(Sorry it came later than everyone else's, I was stuck in hospital!)

I've always classed him as ginger.. What colour do you think he is?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww lovely  Love the pics of her walking with it to. And I thought you could play three way tug with the tough toy too
> I'm glad about the ball on a rope, they are a hit with my lot (smaller) but it was the thing I was least sure about and she really likes it yay
> 
> No not us  We left relatively easy clues so I believe all of ours have been guessed


I've no idea then 

SS feel free to reveal yourself if you want to equally if you don't feel free to not feel pressured to

The main thus is Millie is very very grateful for her toys and I cannot wait until charlie is old enough to play with his toy 

As for the spotty dog shortbread well they got me through a 3am feed this morning 

Thank you very very much.  you truly spoilt us and it was very very thoughtful.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

From photos I'd have said Eddie is light brown. I had a dog a similar colour growing up and we always said he was brown. So id have NEVER guessed you guys! But thank you for our presents, very much appreciated. 

Another reason I'd never have guessed you is that we were your SS last year  what are the odds?!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Helbo said:


> From photos I'd have said Eddie is light brown. I had a dog a similar colour growing up and we always said he was brown. So id have NEVER guessed you guys! But thank you for our presents, very much appreciated.
> 
> Another reason I'd never have guessed you is that we were your SS last year  what are the odds?!


No way?! You didn't leave a clue last year so I'd no idea! Thank you so much - we still have the toys you got him and some of the bubbles left


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> No way?! You didn't leave a clue last year so I'd no idea! Thank you so much - we still have the toys you got him and some of the bubbles left


I remember you posting he loved the tugajug  it was a favourite of Charlie's when he was little.

And I never leave clues 

Merry Christmas


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Dang :lol:
> 
> Rudi? Or Targ?
> 
> Am I even close??


Singing: Singing: Singing:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Helbo said:


> I remember you posting he loved the tugajug  it was a favourite of Charlie's when he was little.
> 
> And I never leave clues
> 
> Merry Christmas


The tugajug is hidden - he started realising he could run and swing it at the back of your legs to get the treats out :lol: he still loves it though bless him!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

pogo said:


> Singing: Singing: Singing:


Is it Chance? :001_tt1:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Is it Chance? :001_tt1:


It is indeedy


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

pogo said:


> It is indeedy


Thank you so so much! :001_tt1:

Are the sausages from your store then? Eddie could obviously smell them through the wrap as he was going absolutely mad every time I moved the box! :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Thank you so so much! :001_tt1:
> 
> Are the sausages from your store then? Eddie could obviously smell them through the wrap as he was going absolutely mad every time I moved the box! :lol:


No they aren't I think I got them from zooplus, i ummed and ahhed about whether to get him some treats as you said he wasn't overly fussed with them


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

pogo said:


> No they aren't I think I got them from zooplus, i ummed and Ahmed about whether to get him some treats as you said he wasn't overly fussed with them


He's such a fusspot with treats, but trust me when I say he took great delight in these


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> He's such a fusspot with treats, but trust me when I say he took great delight in these


Haha awesome  glad he likes them


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

at last, a picture with bella bum drop in her SS collar and bandanna ensemble.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> at last, a picture with bella bum drop in her SS collar and bandanna ensemble.


Does it fit ok hun?


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

pogo said:


> Does it fit ok hun?


Yes, it's fine. some adjustment left too.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Yes, it's fine. some adjustment left too.


Awesome she looks great in it


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> *Holds paw up in shame*
> 
> Got Gypsy's one (Charlie Terror!) but Bob & Rogue (I think) have come from the same participant & I've narrowed it down to either Firedog or Lipsthefish :idea:]


It was us. I am going to have to try harder this year with my clues, although one of yours was self explanatory. We did confuse poor Babycham for a while though, maybe it is time to tell her that Bunty was also one of her S.S last year.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> It was us. I am going to have to try harder this year with my clues, although one of yours was self explanatory. We did confuse poor Babycham for a while though, maybe it is time to tell her that Bunty was also one of her S.S last year.


Quite funny in the end how many times you posted to her/her to you..! I kept reshuffling but, ultimately, both having a mini herd of dogs, it has to happen


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Quite funny in the end how many times you posted to her/her to you..! I kept reshuffling but, ultimately, both having a mini herd of dogs, it has to happen


Well I missed you this year.:smilewinkgrin:

Can I choose who I get this year?.... Can you imagine what a riot that would cause.

I fear my mini herd won't qualify as a herd anymore come Christmas. Could possibly be re herded by end of 2016 but you could be long gone by then. Please don't go we need you and Babycham to carry on.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Well I missed you this year.:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Can I choose who I get this year?.... Can you imagine what a riot that would cause.
> 
> I fear my mini herd won't qualify as a herd anymore come Christmas. Could possibly be re herded by end of 2016 but you could be long gone by then. Please don't go we need you and Babycham to carry on.


Awww neither of us have any intention of going anywhere too far for now 

Anything more than 2 is a herd to me! Bit more awkward with mine as I have two big 'uns and a little 'un, so they're aren't exactly very similar to one another to describe as a herd... :001_unsure:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Awww neither of us have any intention of going anywhere too far for now
> 
> Anything more than 2 is a herd to me! Bit more awkward with mine as I have two big 'uns and a little 'un, so they're aren't exactly very similar to one another to describe as a herd... :001_unsure:


I would love a Herd of Boxers  How fun / Mental


----------

